# خبـــأت كلامك فــى قلبــى



## candy shop (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*خبـــأت كلامك فــى قلبــى
لكـــيلأ أخـــطىء الـــيك.
{ مز119 : 11 }

**مــاذا ؟ أين ؟ لمــاذا ؟
ليس كلام انسان بل كلام الله,

الكلام الحى الثابت الى الأبــد.

هذا هو الشىء الذى نخبئه.

انه كنز يستحق منا أن نخبئه.

ليس فى رأسى وفى عقلى أخبئه,

بل فـــى قلـــبى,مركز عواطفى,

مركز كيانى الأدبى,مركز كل المؤثرات

التى تدير حركة حياتى كلــــها.

هذا هو المكان اللائق لتخبئة كلام الله.

أخبىء كلام الله لسبب هام وهام للغاية:
(( لكيــلا أخطـــىء الـيك )).

ليس الغرض من تخبئة أقوال الله أن

يكون لدينا رصيد كبير من الأفكار

الجديدة لنتكلم عنها ونعرضها على الغير,

أو نستخدمها فى المباحثات الغبية..

لم يكن شىء من هذا أمام المرنم.

انه يخشى الخطية ويخافها جدآ,
وكان يعلم أن خير واق له منها

هو كلام الله,لذلك قال:
(خبأت كلامك فى قلبى ,
لكيلا أخـطىء اليك ).

أيها الأحباء:هذا هو أفضل شىء
(كلامك)مخبأ فى أفضل مكان:
(فى قلبى)ولأفضل غايــة..
(لكى لا أخطىء اليك).. 




**لكـــيلأ أخـــطىء الـــيك.
{ مز119 : 11 }

**مــاذا ؟ أين ؟ لمــاذا ؟
ليس كلام انسان بل كلام الله,

الكلام الحى الثابت الى الأبــد.

هذا هو الشىء الذى نخبئه.

انه كنز يستحق منا أن نخبئه.

ليس فى رأسى وفى عقلى أخبئه,

بل فـــى قلـــبى,مركز عواطفى,

مركز كيانى الأدبى,مركز كل المؤثرات

التى تدير حركة حياتى كلــــها.

هذا هو المكان اللائق لتخبئة كلام الله.

أخبىء كلام الله لسبب هام وهام للغاية:
(( لكيــلا أخطـــىء الـيك )).

ليس الغرض من تخبئة أقوال الله أن

يكون لدينا رصيد كبير من الأفكار

الجديدة لنتكلم عنها ونعرضها على الغير,

أو نستخدمها فى المباحثات الغبية..

لم يكن شىء من هذا أمام المرنم.

انه يخشى الخطية ويخافها جدآ,
وكان يعلم أن خير واق له منها

هو كلام الله,لذلك قال:
(خبأت كلامك فى قلبى ,
لكيلا أخـطىء اليك ).

أيها الأحباء:هذا هو أفضل شىء
(كلامك)مخبأ فى أفضل مكان:
(فى قلبى)ولأفضل غايــة..
(لكى لا أخطىء اليك)..

منقول*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا أختنا الكريمه


موضوع فى منتهى الرووووعه

ربنا يكون معاكم*


----------



## youhnna (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*خبأت كلامك فى قلبى لكيلا اخطىء اليك
نعم كلام الله فى قلب الانسان يطهره من كل خطيه وفكر ردىء
فا الانسان الصالح من كنز قلبه الصالح يخرج الصلاح
والقلب الصالح هو المحوى كلام الله
شكرا كاندى ربنا يبارك مجهودك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*



أيها الأحباء:هذا هو أفضل شىء
(كلامك)مخبأ فى أفضل مكان:
(فى قلبى)ولأفضل غايــة..
(لكى لا أخطىء اليك)..



أنقر للتوسيع...

 
روووووووعه يا كاندى
ميرررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​*

*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (6 نوفمبر 2009)

هذا ه الافضل 
شكرا لله المحب 

شكرا  كاندي عالتاامل الطيب 
بركة يسوع ترعاكي​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (6 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع ومميز شكرالمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## jojo_angelic (6 نوفمبر 2009)

رائـــــــــــــع تأملك يا كاندي
               الرب يرعاك


----------



## kalimooo (7 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا كاندي

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## candy shop (12 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا أختنا الكريمه
> 
> 
> موضوع فى منتهى الرووووعه
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك يا نهيسى​


----------



## candy shop (12 يناير 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *خبأت كلامك فى قلبى لكيلا اخطىء اليك
> نعم كلام الله فى قلب الانسان يطهره من كل خطيه وفكر ردىء
> فا الانسان الصالح من كنز قلبه الصالح يخرج الصلاح
> والقلب الصالح هو المحوى كلام الله
> شكرا كاندى ربنا يبارك مجهودك*


شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (12 يناير 2010)

kokoman قال:


> *
> 
> روووووووعه يا كاندى
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*​




شكرااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا كوكو

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (12 يناير 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> هذا ه الافضل
> شكرا لله المحب
> 
> شكرا  كاندي عالتاامل الطيب
> بركة يسوع ترعاكي​



شكراااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (12 يناير 2010)

dr fakhry قال:


> موضوع رائع ومميز شكرالمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (12 يناير 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> رائـــــــــــــع تأملك يا كاندي
> الرب يرعاك



ميرسى لزوقك يا جوجو

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (12 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا كاندي
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك يا كليمو​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (12 يناير 2010)

*من كنز قلبك الصالح تخرج الصلاح 
ومن كنز قلبك الشرير تخرج الشرور 

موضوع مفيد جدا 

مرسي خالص لحضرتك كاندي​*


----------



## طحبوش (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا ليكي جميييييييييييل جدا ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (30 مارس 2010)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> *من كنز قلبك الصالح تخرج الصلاح
> ومن كنز قلبك الشرير تخرج الشرور
> 
> موضوع مفيد جدا
> ...



شكراااااااااااااا ليكى حبيبتى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## candy shop (30 مارس 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> شكرا ليكي جميييييييييييل جدا ربنا يباركك


شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك طحبوش​


----------



## Dr Fakhry (31 مارس 2010)

شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك الرائعة الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (17 مايو 2010)

dr fakhry قال:


> شكرا لمرورك ومشاركتك الرائعة الرب يبارك حياتك


شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (17 مايو 2010)

*"خبأت كلامك في قلبي لكي لا أخطئ إليك" (مز 119: 11 )
ميرسى حبيبتى تامل جميل جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## candy shop (14 يوليو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *"خبأت كلامك في قلبي لكي لا أخطئ إليك" (مز 119: 11 )
> ميرسى حبيبتى تامل جميل جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


شكراااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

 ربنا يباركك يا هابى​


----------

